# A Little Help with a Velcro Dog



## GoldenIke (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi there!

Haven't posted in a while; but this forum was a great resource for me when I first brought Ike home last year and went through all of the puppy growing pains.  

Here's my current 'dilemma'... 

Ike is just about 20 months now. We're having some trouble with him barking whenever I leave the house. He's very attached to me. I work from home, so he's with me almost all day during the week. 

Any time I leave, he'll start barking and just kind of paces around and he'll basically just do this for as long as I'm gone. 

So, separation anxiety I'd assume - but we're not quite in dire straits. 

He doesn't go to the bathroom in the house, he doesn't destroy furniture or anything, doesn't shake or drool or any of that. He just barks and paces around and keeps looking out the window waiting for me. I don't come home to a dog that looks shaken up or terribly stressed, but he does bark way too much and I need to find a way to make him more comfortable with being alone. 

I can't figure out if he's worried about ME when I'm out of sight - I.e... he feels like he can't protect me, or if it's that he's just anxious being alone. 

I'm going to be moving into a new apartment likely in the spring; and he'll be coming with me obviously. I have to address and fix this before that happens. Otherwise I'll make a lot of enemies quickly with a dog who is barking constantly when I'm not around ?

He's gotten a _little _better over the months. For instance... the first year or so, the second I opened the front door and walked out he would get riled up right away and start barking/whining. Even if I went to just pick up my keys he'd start to fuss. Now? If he's in the middle of eating and I leave, he will continue eating and finish his food. But, after a couple minutes, he'll start barking and looking for me. 

So, it seems like he's become mildly desensitized, but I'm not sure this issue will clear entirely on its own unless I am more active in addressing it. 

The challenge for me is, like I mentioned before - I work remotely/from home. So, he's just with me constantly by default and presumably, why he's got trouble detaching from me. He follows me everywhere in the house. If I go upstairs to take a shower, he waits outside the door. Once in a while he'll venture into another room alone and fall asleep on the couch or something but he generally seems to feel like he needs to be near me most times. 

I'm trying not to perpetuate the problem or make it worse; but again.. it's hard. 

If you've read all the way to this point - I appreciate it! 

I'm just looking for some pointers or tips - maybe some literature, videos... whatever helps. I just want him to be more comfortable at home alone for a few hours at a time without all of the barking. I know it helps to tire him out before I leave; and I should also work on leaving for really small amounts of time and gradually working up to longer periods of time. I also know not to make a big deal about leaving or returning. I am very nonchalant about walking out the door and returning home. 

But, I'm sure many of you had a similar issue with your pups at some point or another - so, just some more perspective or anything maybe less conventional, etc. that worked for you or helped. 

Anything to point me in a direction that will allow me to work on this with him so that I can get him through it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

Do you have a crate or room he can be in? I am also home most of the day. In the beginning I build up to them being in the crate for 2-4hrs a day regardless of if I am home or not. They get a snuffle mat or puzzle toy to keep them entertained. You’ve got the idea with starting with short periods of time and working up to longer times. I also like to give a treat when I leave, sometimes just some kibble or a Kong. That way when I get ready to leave they are shooing me out the door so they can get the treat rather than being upset I am leaving.

I would not count on the issue going away on its own. Work on it now since moving will also add anxiety and stress which could make things worse in your apt.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

GoldenIke said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Haven't posted in a while; but this forum was a great resource for me when I first brought Ike home last year and went through all of the puppy growing pains.
> 
> ...


My girl is extremely attached as well. For me it's not as much separation anxiety as it is just wanting to be with me. But we did teach her to be in a crate quietly. I never used a crate when she was young but do use one when we visit my daughter. She has learned to settle herself... the pacing & whining just amps up the "want" to be with you. Help your pup learn to quiet himself so when he can't be with you he will know how to remain calm. Short intervals to start and then work up to longer. But make the time for a really long walk/playtime before starting this training. Like any training, it's a process of learning and want to set your pup up for successful training.


----------



## GoldenIke (Jun 28, 2018)

Spiderpig said:


> Do you have a crate or room he can be in? I am also home most of the day. In the beginning I build up to them being in the crate for 2-4hrs a day regardless of if I am home or not. They get a snuffle mat or puzzle toy to keep them entertained. You’ve got the idea with starting with short periods of time and working up to longer times. I also like to give a treat when I leave, sometimes just some kibble or a Kong. That way when I get ready to leave they are shooing me out the door so they can get the treat rather than being upset I am leaving.
> 
> I would not count on the issue going away on its own. Work on it now since moving will also add anxiety and stress which could make things worse in your apt.


I did have a crate for him for the first year or so; he slept in it and I'd crate him if I was going out for periods of time that weren't too long for him to be in there. He outgrew it and now he's just too big to cram in there. I'm not sure if it would be feasible to re-introduce him to a larger crate now or not. 

Any time I'm going to be gone for longer than it takes to grab a coffee or quick lunch, I usually do leave him with a good treat. Stuffed Kong or one of the treats he only gets for very good behavior. I should get more consistent with it so that he starts to associate me leaving with something awesome. Definitely a good suggestion. 

Would it make sense for me to shut my home office door or work in a room he can't get into? He'll whine outside and probably just wait outside the door until I open it/let him in... not sure if that would help my cause or not.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You should get a large crate and start having him crated for periods of time while you are home. He needs to learn to settle when you are not in his view. Then you can crate him when you leave and will eventually calm himself.


----------



## GoldenIke (Jun 28, 2018)

I worry that he'll be resistant to a new crate and might not take to it now that it's been several months since he's outgrown his initial one(s). I do have an x-pen though - which I could use to block off a smaller area for him so he doesn't have complete free rein. This is what I usually do if I am going to be out for longer periods of time. I block the staircase to upstairs and section-off the downstairs. He still has a lot of space; maybe too much!


----------

